# Chip ex worth it?



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi have a few chips on bonnet and small road rash on rear.Are these kits worth it or a load of nonsense .Looking at Chip ex and Dr colorchip.

Thankyou


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I tried chip ex, it's ok, the colour match is spot on. Patience is the key though and build up bigger chips in layers.

I'll probably be using it again for my car over the warmer months as my bonnet is covered in chips.


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Used this myself it is good although it takes time and effort flour match very good

See this link for more details have some chips to do on bonnet in a month or so as well

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=356699


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The colour match for me was also very good. It just doesn't quite work like the demo videos. 

Bigger chips it just ended up the usual chip fill method. I found it better for covering large amount of small rash at the bottom of the bumper that were off eye level.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I agree with Kerr, I found it doesn't quite work as well as in the video, maybe I am not doing it right, I find it woks better by just applying it with the paint on the stick rather that applying the blending solution, other than that the color match is spot on.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hmm thanks guys might just get dealer touch up and langka blob eliminator maybe


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have had chip ex done on my mrs can and also mine last week. Colour was spot on, I got a chip ex person whos local to do it and for the cost its better than painting a full panel


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

What about Dr Colorchip,seems to get better reviews ?


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

How do these compare to the Paints4u kits? That Dr colourchip looks awesome.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I had one when i had the mini and the colour was spot on but the mark was deep and it struggled, a friends advised to leave the paint longer before using the blending solution, any one got any experience in respect to if that works as i was under the assumption it would set hard and id struggle to get the higher parts off.



steve_07 said:


> How do these compare to the Paints4u kits? That Dr colourchip looks awesome.


Proper paint so wont rub away like chipex, very good matches on both my Clio and Fiesta in metallic black and blue respectively. The solid red Fiesta on the other hand was very hard to work with the paint went like rubber without being stirred and left any amount of time became stringy on the car,very unusual to say least but for metallics :thumb: massively better than dealers stuff


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Is that dr Colorchip Christian or paints4u,that was better than chipex.
Thankyou


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Is that dr Colorchip Christian or paints4u,that was better than chipex.
> Thankyou


the Mini was Chipex, good match but was on a scratch rather than stone chips.

Paints4u for you was a good colour match when i had the Pearl Black Clio, just need to be more careful as normal paint, small brush recommended, the one it came with was far too big and would have made a right mess.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Just ordered the chipex kit road rash kit.£42 delivered vs dr colorchip at £60 ouch.Is it better to wait for warmer weather doing this as have no garage .
Thankyou


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I'll be polishing my little jazz and then I'll be using a chip ex paint kit. Got so many stone chips and being a Honda the paint is as soft as you like. My mondeo needs some paint too so I can see myself buying two kits in the near future.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Just ordered the chipex kit road rash kit.£42 delivered vs dr colorchip at £60 ouch.Is it better to wait for warmer weather doing this as have no garage .
> Thankyou


Have you tried the chipex kit yet.


----------

